# Pics of ourselves?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I know there's a thread for pics of us with our havs? I don't remember if there's one with just peeps. Anyway, sorry for starting a new one if there's already one. I've seen what some of you look like from avatar pics, but I don't know that I've ever posted a pic of myself (probably because I hate pictures of myself. So, here I am New Years Eve with 2 of my best friends. I'm in the middle...and this is after midnight, so that explains a lot! LOL.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

That's a cute picture, Kim. You guys sure know how to party and it looks like you had a wonderful New Year's Eve!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Aren't you adorable! Looks like you had more fun than I did on New Year's Eve!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

*Oreo's mom here!!*

Hi Everyone and Happy New Years to you and your furry babies!!

January 15th will celebrate 2 years since the day we first got Oreo - time flies and its amazing how these little guys make their ways into our hearts. 

I think this is a great thread to put names and faces together, and since one of my New Years resolutions is to keep on top ( or atleast 'try' ) of the happenings here, I figured what a better way to start than to share who is Oreo's Mom.. 

Hav a wonderful day!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I _love _your picture Kim. It screams "fun"!

Helen I recognize you!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Kimberly, its nice to be back! I feel like the prodigal son  LOL

Hugs to you all!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

This is me and DH last year in Cayman. Sadly, he's there now for 2 weeks working, home for 2, and back for 2 more. This could continue for the next 6-8 months. I've got to squeeze into a suitcase!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well there is THIS thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=702 That I just bumped up yesterday so members could post pics of themselves. Maybe everyone should post in there so these pics here don't get lost in the shuffle....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Well there is THIS thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=702 That I just bumped up yesterday so members could post pics of themselves. Maybe everyone should post in there so these pics here don't get lost in the shuffle....


Good idea Marj, plus it will help us in Aug. when we all meet at the National. I have a picture I put on facebook of me and DH, not so good of DH but I will add it to bump the thread again.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim and Ann, you ladies are some hot gorgeous mommas!


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Kim,

Looks like your New Year's Eve was a whole lot more fun than mine! I'm a Labor and Delivery nurse and I pull the grave yard shift :yawn:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love you Maryam!!! LOL


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

It's nice to see all of these lovely photos . I've been in a few of the playdate photos from Laurie's, but this is my current Facebook picture....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

KristinFusco said:


> It's nice to see all of these lovely photos . I've been in a few of the playdate photos from Laurie's, but this is my current Facebook picture....


Beautiful!!!


----------

